# Arimidex for cycle of 10wk test e??



## AJW (Jul 14, 2008)

Guys bit of info needed,

what would the effects of running arimidex or letroaole be along with a 10wk course of test-e? would this help combat some possible sides whilst on cycle?


----------



## Mrey1436114574 (Jul 31, 2008)

Will keep the bloat off you big time.... only need 0.5ml


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

its used for gyno issues, although arimidex would be alot better for on cycle and as above get rid of water, but water retention is down to diet so it wouldnt be needed for that, letro will destroy all estrogen(you need a certain amount of estrogen to grow) and absolutly kill your libido... would be like playing pool with a piece of string.lol


----------



## AJW (Jul 14, 2008)

do u guys reckons its worth running then along side test-e? Then nolva and clomid for pct.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

if your not prone to gyno i wouldnt bother,


----------



## AJW (Jul 14, 2008)

well its my first course so i wouldnt know, is it down to diet and size?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

no mate, if your body has too much test it doesnt know what to do with it all so converts it to estrogen, this estrogen binds to recepters in your chest and lumps can form under the nipple, otherwise known as gyno or b1tch t1ts. if this is your first cycle i would wait to see what happens and have nolva (also gets rid of gyno and alot cheaper... a hell of alot) on hand just incase


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

On the same subject, what do you think would be better to use if gyno symptoms come up, nolva or arimidex?

and would it be the same if deca was in the mix?


----------



## Mrey1436114574 (Jul 31, 2008)

deca induced gyno is a caused by progesterone so nolva wouldn't be able to prevent it.

if gyno symptoms come up take arimidex over nolva but if you are that worried take nolva from the get go


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Mrey said:


> deca induced gyno is a caused by progesterone so nolva wouldn't be able to prevent it.
> 
> if gyno symptoms come up take arimidex over nolva but if you are that worried take nolva from the get go


 very true but hes just running test e


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Mrey said:


> deca induced gyno is a caused by progesterone so nolva wouldn't be able to prevent it.
> 
> if gyno symptoms come up take arimidex over nolva but if you are that worried take nolva from the get go


Cheers. On my future cycle i plan on running test and deca with proviron and vitamin b3 to prevent progesterone gyno, so would any gyno problems be from estrogen from the test? and if they did crop up arimidex would be best to use?

is this right? sorry for hijacking


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yes gyno is down to the estrogen from the test but everyone is different, you might not even get gyno but as mray said running a low dose of nolva is a good idea just in case,otherwise if using deca, tren. etc, adex and letro will do the job


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Whats this ive heard about prolactin gyno? is that a 3rd type of gyno i could get on a cycle of test and deca?


----------



## AJW (Jul 14, 2008)

cheers for the info lads,

so when and how much shud i run along side my 10 week cycle of test-e just to be on the safe side?

and will this effect pct as i will be using it again after my cycle has finished?


----------



## Mrey1436114574 (Jul 31, 2008)

AJW said:


> cheers for the info lads,
> 
> so when and how much shud i run along side my 10 week cycle of test-e just to be on the safe side?
> 
> and will this effect pct as i will be using it again after my cycle has finished?


20mg every day, or every other day... It doesn't really matter which


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

what he said^^^^^.lol


----------

